# Crab & Cream Cheese Ravioli with Fresh Tomato Sauce - Rec.



## *amy* (Jul 27, 2007)

I had a pkg of won ton wrappers I wanted to use up, so I put these together & froze them for whenever. The fresh tomato sauce is served at room temp, so this will be quick meal to prepare for a hot summer day. (They reminded me of rangoon, but the wrappers are boiled and sauced as a main dish.)

8 oz soft cream cheese - *I used chive and onion
3/4 cup chopped crab 
1 pkg won ton wrappers
dash worcesterhire sauce or Tabasco sauce - optional

Fresh Tomato Sauce
2 garlic cloves, minced
2 tbl olive oil
6 plum tomatoes, diced
1 tbl red wine vinegar
1 tbl parsley, chopped

Mix together cream cheese and crab till blended. (Add the worestershire or Tabsco, if using.)

Place aboout 1 tbl filling in center of each won ton skin. Brush edges with water, and place second skin on top. Seal edges. Repeat with remaining cream cheese mixture.

In a large sauce pan (I use my Dutch oven), bring water to a boil; and cook the ravioli a few at a time for about 3-5 minutes, or until they float to the top of the pan. (Don't crowd the pan.) Remove with slotted spoon and serve hot with Fresh Tomato Sauce (below).

Fresh Tomato Sauce
Saute garrlic in oil about 1 min, add remaining ingredients; and cook on low 2-3 minutes - just till heated through. Cool to room temp & serve over hot cooked ravioli.

Optional serving suggestion - garnish serving plate with a few marinated artichoke hearts & serve ravioli with crusty bread.

*Note:  If your market doesn't carry cream cheese with chive & onion, add a chopped scallion or two (green & white part).


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Jul 27, 2007)

*amy* said:
			
		

> I had a pkg of won ton wrappers I wanted to use up, so I put these together & froze them for whenever. The fresh tomato sauce is served at room temp, so this will be quick meal to prepare for a hot summer day. (They reminded me of rangoon, but the wrappers are boiled and sauced as a main dish.)
> 
> 8 oz soft cream cheese - *I used chive and onion
> 3/4 cup chopped crab
> ...


 
Well that sure sounds good! Thanks for sharing, I may have to try that this weekend..


----------



## bowlingshirt (Jul 27, 2007)

*amy* said:
			
		

> Place aboout 1 tbl filling in center of each won ton skin. Brush edges with water, and place second skin on top. Seal edges.


 
I've used wonton wrappers before for ravioli, too, but just used one wrapper and folded over to make a triangular shape.  Did you crimp the edges with a fork ?


----------



## *amy* (Jul 27, 2007)

BBQ Mikey said:
			
		

> Well that sure sounds good! Thanks for sharing, I may have to try that this weekend..


 
Thanks.  Hope you will give it a try.


----------



## *amy* (Jul 27, 2007)

bowlingshirt said:
			
		

> I've used wonton wrappers before for ravioli, too, but just used one wrapper and folded over to make a triangular shape. Did you crimp the edges with a fork ?


 
For appies, I fold them over, but I wanted a larger ravioli-like size. Press the air out as you seal them. You can trim the edges with a pizza cutter (for the jagged edges) or use a tomato paste can to form and shape them into round raviolis.  Use a pkg of about 32-36 wrappers.  You should get about 1 1/2 dozen, depending on how much filling you add.  Hope you enjoy.


----------



## *amy* (Aug 2, 2007)

I made these again & they turned out delish.  This time I used bay shrimp, a dash of ginger, scallions, creamed cheese & a dash of Tabasco. YUM!


----------

